# Block The Gap Between Gate and Post



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Odd one this, and there may not be a perfect solution.

We replaced our gates about 6 years ago, they're the hit and miss type (not that that matters). The pooch like to look through the gap between the edge of the gate, and the post. It's probably 3 inch wide or so. He like to bark at people walking by....

For the past 6 years, I've simply had rubble sacks nailed to the post and gate. Plenty of "slack" on them that I can open and close fully without ripping them or anything. Anyway, if/when I put a car in the garage, I have to take the gates off the hinges to make it easier. Meaning every time I have to re-nail/staple the sacks back in place. 

It dawned on me the other week, this can't be good for the wood. Also, the sacks look a bit unsightly. Granted, only we can see them, but with the videos I make, you can sometimes see them in the background.

One solution I had was to use velcro. Staple one side of velcro to some new rubble sacks, and stable/nail the other side to the posts. That way I can easily remove the sacks and not have to keep whacking in more nails.

This would solve the issue of not having to keep whacking in more nails, however, still would look a bit bodge.

Is there anything out there than can be purchased to block the gap, yet still allow to open and close the gate easily. Bonus would be that I can still take the gates off the hinges without any/much disassembly


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have you a pic Mat?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Matt,

I'd love to be able to help, but I've absolutely no idea what you mean! Lol

Fire a few pics up, or even a quick vid. No doubt some of the good folk here will come up with a great idea!!

Cheers - I hope you're well.

Cooks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I know what you mean mate.

You could try a roll of DPC and nail it to gate. The material is fairly robust and maintains its flat surface due to its thick material, so if it can be nailed on 1 side and over laps the other surface, it wouldn't need to be removed and will maintain its shape to block the gap.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you need the gap to be clear to get a car in? 
If not, you could try some garage door edging but vertically on the post.

ETA - could also mount the edging on the gate, that way it would come away with the gate.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll get some pics this evening :thumb:

It's an odd one, and probably an issue where no real world solution actually exists (ie, no specialist product)...


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

So you need a solution to stop the dog looking through a 3” gap and barking at passers by? 

No dog = no barking. Simples! :lol:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't thought this through as such but could you do something with edging strip they put on doors to stop folks trapping their fingers?

https://www.finger-protection.co.uk/

Just an idea.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Couldn't you put a metpost into the ground then just pop a fence post in, don't fix the post and it could be removed as and when.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

AndyN01 said:


> I haven't thought this through as such but could you do something with edging strip they put on doors to stop folks trapping their fingers?
> 
> https://www.finger-protection.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Ah, this looks like an option
https://www.finger-protection.co.uk/finger-defender-RP.html

Assuming it can easily be removed and re-fitted


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Theres a guy near us with the same Barking Dog / Gate gap problem and he appears to have fitted large brush type draught excluder strips vertically up each side of the gap - the dog can push its nose through, but seems v reluctant to.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Don’t know anybody with an old tent, cut a big width Easter side of a zip, staple each side to the gate and the post, open the zip when you need to lift the gate out.
Or get some heavy tarpaulin material, fix it one site to the post and put some rings in it, and hooks on the gate, just unhook if/when needed.
Some material of a curtainsider trailer will probably outlive the dog. 

Or get a cheap rubber doormat from Aldi/Lidl, screw it with a strip of wood/metal over the top on the post. 
Drill some holes in the gate and clamp that side with a strip fixed with some coach bolts with a wing nut, you will take it apart in seconds and no messing with staples


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> Don't know anybody with an old tent, cut a big width Easter side of a zip, staple each side to the gate and the post, open the zip when you need to lift the gate out.
> Or get some heavy tarpaulin material, fix it one site to the post and put some rings in it, and hooks on the gate, just unhook if/when needed.
> Some material of a curtainsider trailer will probably outlive the dog.
> 
> ...


Some good makeshift suggestions there :thumb:


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Or just blindfold the dog?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Stop faffing around with videos of cleaning this, waxing that, get a video of the barking dog and the gates in all the positions you want it to be perfect. If you haven't got the time let Jen do it!


----------

